# Response to: "You're the most expensive"



## PowerWash (Mar 25, 2011)

I have recieved 3 responses to estimates today that I was the most expensive(a little higher than normal lately), but not out of the ordinary. I decided that this year it was time for me to repond to these emails. I came up with a template that I adjust a little for each individual. 

I would like your feedback on it.



> Hello ________
> 
> Thank you so much for the opportunity to bid for your business. I am sorry that we were out of the price range that you are looking in. Your home is located in an area where we do not have any homes to wash in the next couple of weeks, and with the price of gas and the time it takes to drive to and from I can not offer a better price. Our prices are a bit higher than some and lower than others. But, if you have a neighbor that would like to wash their home at the same time we give discounts to both for that.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gary H (Dec 10, 2008)

I think it looks good. what does dwell mean?


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

I think that you should be telling them what you just said BEFORE they say "no, you're too expensive"


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne (Mar 5, 2011)

Kent Whitten said:


> I think that you should be telling them what you just said BEFORE they say "no, you're too expensive"


You tore the words right out of my mouth.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

i just move on


----------



## chris klee (Feb 5, 2008)

perhaps that should be in your sales packet. seems like they could be great selling features.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

"There's a reason Lambourghini's cost more than Kia's."


----------



## PowerWash (Mar 25, 2011)

Kent Whitten said:


> I think that you should be telling them what you just said BEFORE they say "no, you're too expensive"


What a great idea!!! 

Some of my estimates I have never meet or talked to the homeowner. Usually these come from my website estimate form. 

I will put something similiar to this on the estimate form and have a watered down version on my emailed estimates.


----------



## Bill Z (Dec 10, 2006)

*Curious*

Did you send your "bid" (as you called it) by email or make a personal presentation? if you are bidding, then you should not expect to gain any business unless you are the lowest price.

I don't know, is the dollar amount too low to justify a sales call?


What is your goal for this letter? Do you want to accomplish something or just feel better?

Do you want to create an opportunity for them to change their mind?


----------



## PowerWash (Mar 25, 2011)

Tom Struble said:


> i just move on


I have always "just moved on" in the past, but I really do appreciate that some customers take time to respond to me and explain why I did not get the job, even if it is just because of price.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

Gary H said:


> I think it looks good. what does dwell mean?


think moodily about something..like ''don't dwell on the past'':smartass:


----------



## PowerWash (Mar 25, 2011)

Bill Z said:


> Did you send your "bid" (as you called it) by email or make a personal presentation? if you are bidding, then you should not expect to gain any business unless you are the lowest price.
> 
> I don't know, is the dollar amount too low to justify a sales call?
> 
> ...


- Almost all the "your too expensive" responses come from website/email only contact.

- With the volume of work this time of the year I can not call all the smaller amount jobs... So yes all the no's lately have been to low of a dollar amount to justify a sales call... that is why I came up with the response.

- My goal for the letter is to explain why we are more expensive to the customer that takes the time to respond to my estimate even though they do not want to pay our price. 

- Yes, of course I would like them to change their mind


----------



## PowerWash (Mar 25, 2011)

Also... can one of you "engrish" majors help me out with that first line.

I really do not like the word "bid", as Bill pointed out.


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

PowerWash said:


> What a great idea!!!
> 
> Some of my estimates I have never meet or talked to the homeowner. Usually these come from my website estimate form.
> 
> I will put something similiar to this on the estimate form and have a watered down version on my emailed estimates.


I'd do away with estimate form on the website, it is hurting, not helping your business.


----------



## Metro M & L (Jun 3, 2009)

Your response is more of a justification to yourself.

You need to sell the sizzle to customer or not bother with the letter. The only purpose of the letter should be to close the sale. 

There are three main motivators for pressure washing (and most home improvements) - greed, fear and vanity.

I would have a paragraph in your letter for each of these motivations. 

Greed - your house will appraise for more money and increase in value. Your house will sell faster etc

Fear - your house will rot, your paint will fail, you could have a slip fall accident that gets you sued if you don't pressure wash. Our employees are highly trained and considerate - not an excon with a pawnshop pressurewasher running around your home.

Vanity - your house will be beautiful. better than your neighbors. your home will have more light from sparkling windows. your garden will thrive. etc...


----------



## skyhook (Mar 17, 2007)

_*If you're getting all the jobs you bid on, you're bids are too low. :thumbsup:*_​


----------



## PowerWash (Mar 25, 2011)

KillerToiletSpider said:


> I'd do away with estimate form on the website, it is hurting, not helping your business.


How would it hurt my business?

It takes almost zero effort to recieve a request... It emails me the information then I either swing by the address or look it up online... then email the customer an estimate.

I will admit my closing rates are lower on that form:

closing rates by % (educated estimates)

- In person <80%+
- Phone Sales -60%
- Email only >50%


----------



## Tylerwalker32 (Jun 27, 2011)

Tell them compared to what.


----------



## PowerWash (Mar 25, 2011)

Metro M & L said:


> Your response is more of a justification to yourself.
> 
> You need to sell the sizzle to customer or not bother with the letter. The only purpose of the letter should be to close the sale.
> 
> ...


It will only let me thank you one time:thumbsup:

The only motivator I do not want my company to be related with is fear. I do not like this sales tactic and will not use it. The others are top notch though. I like the idea of "sizzle"... awesome way to look at it!


----------



## sunkist (Apr 27, 2012)

i dont know the value of others work only mine, we were in buissness last week last year and we will be here next week and next year, we are a professional company doing proffessional work.


----------

